# 3 things your team has to do to be playing in the final four next year



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

KU

1) find a point guard, either RusRobb or Chalmers or Jhawk
2) HIT THREES
3) figure out what happened to Giddens this year.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

1. Keep shooting 3's
2. Good play from Bonner or Summers
3. Good play from Young


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois - 

1) Deron Williams comes back!
2) Powell and Head to be replaced
3) Augustine to turn into a monster his senior year
4) Bench should be better next year
5) Get some recruits!!!!
6) Hope all the other 61 teams in the tourney dont make it..

That aint happening!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. keep Shelden Williams
2. keep Shelden Williams
3. teach shavlick randolph to play real basketball


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

TonyM said:


> 1. keep Shelden Williams
> 2. keep Shelden Williams
> 3. teach shavlick randolph to play real basketball


:laugh:

I was going to post the same thing as your top 2.

I think that the next most important thing for Duke is to have a point guard emerge as one of the top pgs in the ACC. Whether that's Dockery or Paulus, I don't know.

I really believe that Dockery has the ability inside him to be a very good player. He is just so damn timid on offense.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Better/more consistent rebounding
2) Improve halfcourt offense
3) Better physical play


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*UW-Milwaukee

1) Replace Bruce Pearl
2) Replace Ed McCants (Boo Davis)
3) Get a legit big man (There is a 6-10 300 pound guy from a CC coming in next year)

Wisconsin

1) Replace Mike Wilkinson (Butch :curse: )
2) Better guard-play (Taylor, need a SG)
3) Bench players will have to step up. (Butch, Nixon, Chappel, Flowers)*


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The Truth said:


> I think that the next most important thing for Duke is to have a point guard emerge as one of the top pgs in the ACC. Whether that's Dockery or Paulus, I don't know.


I have a feeling they'll be just fine. Dockery's made rather large strides since he stepped on campus - I'm sure he's not done. As for Paulus - having a year behind Dockery will be good for him. He'll get enough game time to screw up and learn. This first year he'll play a key role, and by year two he'll be ready to carry the whole load by himself.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Arkansas:

1. Get a new coach.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Maryland

1) McCray = Dixon
2) Ledbetter = Blake
3) Ibekwe = Wilcox & Garrison = Baxter
4) Strawberry = Mouton


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Use Depth
Play High energy
Have balanced attack on offense with Post presence and outside 
shooter([>S<])


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would add, convince J.R that his name is not Nancy Giddens.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Indiana:

1) Consistent offense
2) Same defense
3) For Killingsworth and White to play at their potential


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gonzaga...

1.) Work on perimeter defense.
2.) Stick with whats working on offense.
3.) Set more screens to open up Raivio for more 3's.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1. For Louis Williams to go to college
2. Sign a clone of Dwight Howard to an LOI
3. Take college Dominique and bring him to the future

Lou Williams/Mike Mercer/Sundiata Gaines/Dominique Wilkins/Dwight Howard would dominate, I tell ya.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

1. Guillermo Diaz stays
2. Diaz, Harris and Height have to play consistent, smart basketball.
3. Anthony King has to develop some sort of an offensive game.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

nancy giddens? that's being to nice to nancy.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Gonzaga

1. Find a 3 Point shooter
2. Play better man to man defense
3. Use Bench more


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

UKfan4Life said:


> 1) Better/more consistent rebounding
> 2) Improve halfcourt offense
> 3) Better physical play


I agree. Morris needs to go crazy on the boards! He looks so out of it most of the time. Light a fire under his butt!!! They need another 6'10 power forward to tear it up, and get a guy that can flat out shoot it up! UK should be pretty good next year. And UKfan4Life...I was gonna put fire Tubby in there, but I didn't...hahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Georgia Tech

#1 - Jarrett Jack return
#2 - Lewis Clinch be as good as advertised
#3 - Sophmore post players continue to improve (Dickey and Smith) and Anthony Morrow accept the role as primary scoring threat on the wing (be more agressive)

And for ATLien, I'm sorry to say that there is nothing that wretched school in Athens can do to get to the Final Four other than buy tickets.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

not a UGA fan?


----------



## sensei_hanson (Mar 28, 2005)

vadimivich said:


> Georgia Tech
> 
> #1 - Jarrett Jack return
> #2 - Lewis Clinch be as good as advertised
> #3 - Sophmore post players continue to improve (Dickey and Smith) and Anthony Morrow accept the role as primary scoring threat on the wing (be more agressive).


Tech had such a weirdly unbalanced mix of classmen this year. I know Bosh left early, but the disparity between Seniors (Elder, Muhammad, Bynum, Schenscher, McHenry) and all the freshmen will really hurt the chances of a Jarret Jack return, IMO.

Jack can't be thrilled at another tough ACC run with he and Tarver (and Mario West, depending on what happens there) as the vets of the squad....

Then again, the pundits are calling it a PG-heavy draft, so maybe Jack sticks and ups his stock (which is always a dangerous move - ask Chris Thomas).


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Gonzaga
> 
> 1. Find a 3 Point shooter
> 2. Play better man to man defense
> 3. Use Bench more


morrison will be the 3pt shooter, he'll work on that this summer and there's nothing that kid has ever put his mind to that he didnt succeed at. they need to get heytvelt on line right away. sean mallon isnt the answer at the 4/5 position. i hope they get the kid pargo out of chicago and get him on the court right away as i'm not a raivio fan, i hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TonyM said:


> 1. keep Shelden Williams
> 2. keep Shelden Williams
> 3. teach shavlick randolph to play real basketball


i think paulus and certainly mcroberts are good enough to start right way, if williams leaves it becomes more of a rebuilding project but that freshman class because of its balance at every postion is one of the best i've seen in awhile.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

rainman said:


> i think paulus and certainly mcroberts are good enough to start right way, if williams leaves it becomes more of a rebuilding project but that freshman class because of its balance at every postion is one of the best i've seen in awhile.


But Shelden means so much to Duke on defense and on the boards.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Gonzaga
> 
> 1. Find a 3 Point shooter
> 2. Play better man to man defense
> 3. Use Bench more


Raivio is one of the best 3 point shooters in the nation, but I agree with you that we will need another option from behind the arc.

I agree on the man to man defense, particularly on the perimeter....

The bench this year didnt have any depth, but next year that will change...Doudney will be healthy, Gurganious and Pargo will come in and play, Cespedes will be more ready to take up some of Raivio's minutes...We will be up front with Batista, Heytvelt, Mallon, Diallo and possibly McCloud......

This past year was suppose to be a rebuilding year, but after beating Oklahoma St. and Washington everybody (including myself) put a lot of expectations on the team....

Morrison, Raivio, Heytvelt, Errol Knight and Batista is one heckuva starting lineup IMO.....


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> But Shelden means so much to Duke on defense and on the boards.


he does, it would be a lot tougher to replace him as mcroberts is more of a highpost threat at this stage(as i'm sure you are aware). it will be interesting to see what they do with randolph. mcroberts should get those minutes at the highpost but duke has always believed in seniority there.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Raivio is one of the best 3 point shooters in the nation, but I agree with you that we will need another option from behind the arc.
> 
> I agree on the man to man defense, particularly on the perimeter....
> 
> ...



Why do you assume Heytvelt will start over Mallon.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ghost said:


> Why do you assume Heytvelt will start over Mallon.


Mallon will always be a backup player IMO...Mallon might start at the beginning of the year, but Heytvelt will take it away eventually.....The kid is a stud, trust me....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Illinois.. Pray all other teams are banned from the tourney..


----------



## pjh13 (Apr 8, 2005)

1. do not blow a 15 point lead in the last 4 minutes
2. do not blow a 8 point lead in the last minute
3. and if we do fail those first two at least get a shot off at the end 
4. after three straight turnovers let someone else handle the ball


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Florida:

1.) Sign Brumbaugh.
2.) Keep Roberson out of the draft.
3.) Come up with an improved offense, maybe something like Illinois runs. Their shooters always seem open and their bigs get a lot of easy shots.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> And for ATLien, I'm sorry to say that there is nothing that wretched school in Athens can do to get to the Final Four other than buy tickets.


I obviously was not being serious


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For Duke, keep Shavlik in street clothes.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Providence:

1. Pray for superhuman powers.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

for MSU

1. Have Ager and Brown stay

2. Solid Defense/Rebounding from Naymick/Grey

3. Heady play from Neitzal


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

Washington Huskies

1. Brandon Roy returns.
2. Martell Webster joins.
3. Ryan Appleby is at least half the player as Will Conroy.


----------

